# Apple TV bourrée de capacitées inexplorées !! Coup de geule



## Wil49770 (15 Mars 2013)

Acquéreur d'une ATV 2 depuis 2 ans,je suis déçu de ne pas voir la sortie d un système VNC en multiutilisateur ( possible via un appareil iOS tel que remoter vnc ou autres sur MAC) qui permettrai de naviguer sur son mac ou PC depuis l ATV surtout depuis la gestion d un clavier Bluetooth sur ATV depuis la dernière MAJ (ce qui veut bien dire qu une souris peut être évidement utilisée par le boîtier ), cela donnerai une dimension énorme à ce petit boîtier surtout en AirPlay qui propose une fluiditée impressionnante , imaginez naviguer depuis chaque TV a domicile sur un seul et unique MAC avec la session de son choix alors que d autres sessions sont en cours sur d autres machines  , la technologie de l ATV le permet mais je pense qu Apple n à plus la vision "geek" qu auparavant , j en appelle aux teams parallèles pour exploiter ce potentiel dont étonnamment personne ne parle . 
Merci pour vos retours , les utilisateurs de l'ATV demandent plus q´une freebox de la part d Apple , à l'heure actuelle , elle n a réellement aucune valeur ajoutée , alors imaginez le flop de la future IWatch si les gens d Apple  ne sont plus capables de faire évoluer leurs propres créations ...


----------



## Lauange (17 Mars 2013)

Salut

Moi aussi j'ai la même que toi est c'est surement l'achat le plus inutile que j'ai réalisé.


----------

